# Linea de transmision woofer Jahro



## luis freeman (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola , me arme un amplificador con TDA 2040 y , como tengo dos woofer Jahro LEP-8 , tenia ganas de armarme una caja acustica tipo linea de transmision , para experimentar .
Ojo , es para usar en la computadora , no es nada super especial . 

Encontre una pagina donde hay un calculador para distintos tipos de cajas acusticas , tipo linea de transmision , laberinto acustico , etc . El problema es que realmente no se bien como se usa , aunque en principio parece sencillo . Quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con el calculo , que esta en este link :

http://dbdynamixaudio.com/68/single-fold-off-axis-transmission-line-enclosure-calculator/

Datos del parlante Jahro LEP-8 :
Fo 38,2 Hz
Sd 0,021 m2
SPL 88,3 dB
Qms 2,48 
Qes 0,53 
Qts 0,44
Vas 40,68 lts

Tengo algunos datos mas , si hacen falta , se los paso 

Saludos y gracias de antemano !


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola Luis, ¿cómo estás?
No quiero desalentarte, pero si es tu primer bafle, los del tipo "línea de transmisión" no son como para iniciarse... Por otro lado, no sé si justificará tanto trabajo para uno de esos Jahro, que andarían bien con una Bass Reflex... (aparte de lo que pusiste "Ojo , es para usar en la computadora , no es nada super especial ").

¡Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto!
Marcelo.

PD: no te fíes a ciegas con los parámetros de Thielle Small que da Jahro, mejor medilos


----------



## luis freeman (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola NEO101 , gracias por tu respuesta , era mas o menos lo que yo suponia . La gente de Jahro aconseja una caja cerrada de 26 litros . Vos me decis que con una bass reflex andaria mas o menos bien ? . Yo la calcule con el WinISD y me da 54 litros aprox. , que me aconsejarias (volumen , tubo de sintonia) ?


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Le creería más al WinISD que a la "recomendación" de Jahro. Podrías postear unas imágenes de cómo te queda la curva con los 54 litros sellada y con 26?
Respecto de los parámetros que da Jahro, lo de medirlos es una buena idea. Sino fijate lo que constató Sergio Rossi en este post:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/
Es un post largo pero hay muuuuucha data importante.

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## luis freeman (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola , practicamente son iguales , vos que me aconsejas ? , es preferible hacerla sellada , ya que uso menos madera , es mas barato y ocupa menos espacio ?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 26, 2010)

Lo que veo en esas gráficas, es que en 70 Hz ya estás en -3 dB. Nunca usé el WinISD desde la web, siempre usé el programa instalado. En los primeros pasos te "sugiere" un tipo de alineación (creo que esa era el nombre). Es en ese paso que le especificás qué tipo de respuesta querés lograr.
Respecto de sellada versus Bass Reflex, va mucho en los gustos... Es más limpio el sellado, aunque un Bass Reflex BIEN sintonizado puede lograr que bajes más en frecuencia, y con mayor presión acústica. Siendo que el parlante Jahro no está orientado al Hi-Fi, si el WinISD te recomienda Bass Reflex (siempre sigo refiriéndome al programa instalado), le haría caso...
Justo en este momento no tengo el WinISD acá, en cuanto pueda te lo simulo...

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## detrakx (Mar 28, 2010)

Aca tire una simulacion con Winsd y me parece muy buenos los resultados. Ya que con parlantes de" 8 y 10" se logra una amplia respuesta en frecuencia y buena relacion en el volumen de la caja.

Aca te dejo la simulacion 
Amarillo caja cerrada. 24 litros.
Anaranjado Bass reflex @ 52litros fs 35Hz
Gris Bass reflex @ 30 litros fs 40Hz

Te diria que hasta de 30 litros las podes hacer sintonizando unos hertz mas te queda apenas un rizado de 1db segun la simulacion y asi podrias achicar bastante la caja obteniendo muy buenos resultados.
Por otro lado en algunas bibliografias comentan que al aplicar material absorbente en el interior de la caja, como la lana de vidrio se logra un volumen apararente del 20% aprox.
Es decir una caja de 25litros, el 20% seria  20% x 25 litros / 100% = 5 litros
Te quedaria una caja de 30litros aparentes.

SAludos


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 29, 2010)

Se ve muy prometedor !!!
Muy lindas gráficas, me quedo con la naranja... no creo que ahorres muuuucho espacio por achicar 20 litros... Sí ahorrarías peso (es pesadito el MDF)...

Pero vuelvo a insistir... leíste el post que te pasé, respecto de los parámetros que da Jahro de los modelos LEP; y lo que le pasó a Sergio Rossi?

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## luis freeman (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola , me parece interesante una caja bass reflex de 36 litros . Que opinan ?
El tubo de sintonia para la caja sintonizada a 40 Hz me da diametro 6x10cm de largo .


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 31, 2010)

luis freeman dijo:


> Hola , me parece interesante una caja bass reflex de 36 litros . Que opinan ?
> El tubo de sintonia para la caja sintonizada a 40 Hz me da diametro 6x10cm de largo .



*Insisto*: la gráfica está muy buena, y el WinISD no miente... *pero los parámetros que da Jahro de los modelos LEP no son reales*.... mídanlos!

Reitero:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/

Perdón por ser insistente, pero si no los miden se van a pegar un chasco después de haber hecho toda la caja...

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.

PD: edito, para los muy muy vagos, post #49 https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index3.html


----------



## sergio rossi (Mar 31, 2010)

Buen dia luis freeman, fijate bien lo que te esta indicando NEO101 con respecto a esos parlantes, perdete 5 minutos leete el post completo, y dedicate a medir esos parlantes antes de armar la caja, soy reiterativo pero es por experiencia MEDI los parametros, los que te pasan no son reales. fijate que en ese post estan todas mis mediciones y la de algunos mas. cualquier consulta o duda postealas. un abrazo.


----------

